# 4.2L question



## WTBa64.2 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm considering purchasing a 2004 Audi A6 4.2L. Now I'm a big fan of the RS6 for the C5 platform but thats simply not in my price range. Do the turbo manifolds and turbochargers from the C5 RS6 fit up to the 4.2L v8, or are there some space issues that aren't seen in the RS6 for those years? Also, where would be a good place for OEM Turbo components. Sorry if I sound like a Nub but I appreciate the input.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

You'll have to relocate a few engine bay components like the battery and coolant reservoir to fit the RS6's intake and turbo setup but in any case converting a 4.2 into an RS6 is going to involve a whole fuggin' mess of coin.


----------



## WTBa64.2 (Jul 11, 2010)

well im not looking to do a full conversion, more or less sticking to the engine. in google searching some forced induction i see few turbo kits and only a couple superchargers, but they range about 7-9.5K, and thats no bueno for me or the wife. im essentially looking in getting the turbo manifolds and townpipe and starting to build my own turbo kit from there. i dont know what turbos can be mounted up to the manifold so i was going to use stock rs6 as a preliminary point and build from there. everything besides those parts i plan on piecing together myself, such as having custom intercooler plumbing made, things like that.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

You're really better off either getting a RS6 or choosing some other car that's more mod friendly than a 4.2 ... like a 2.7T which is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay easier to mod than a 4.2.


----------



## WTBa64.2 (Jul 11, 2010)

i know the 2.7t is way more modable, but i love the wider stance and v8 power of the 4.2. the wider stance is really the selling point for me on the 4.2. if i was to think about getting a 2.7t then i would want to get the fenders and skirts to put its apprearence on par with the 4.2


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

WTBa64.2 said:


> i know the 2.7t is way more modable, but i love the wider stance and v8 power of the 4.2. the wider stance is really the selling point for me on the 4.2. if i was to think about getting a 2.7t then i would want to get the fenders and skirts to put its apprearence on par with the 4.2


AFAIK you'd need the 4.2's front bumper cover, hood, grille, headlights, front fenders, door blades, rear bumper cover and then cut and weld in the rear quarter panels to turn a 2.7T into a widebody, though.

I definitely agree with the 4.2's most righteous stance...that's why I chose one over a V6 model even there's fvck all for the 4.2 in terms of powertrain mods.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

WTBa64.2 said:


> v8 power of the 4.2


My chipped 2.7T is putting out about as much (actually a tiny bit more) horsepower as the 4.2, and 71 ft/lbs of torque more then the 4.2.


----------

